# how many bettas do you have?



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

so on this site, you always hear people saying that bettas are addictive and everything (i can testify that so far, that is extremely true) so i thought it could be interesting to post how many bettas you have. it would be cool to see some numbers on what many people say are the most popular tropical fish, and it would be cool to see who has the most bettas out of the people on TFK too 

i have 2 bettas right now. (i have plans for more, but for now, just 2) how about you?


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

25


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

wow, how long did it take you to get that many 0.0


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got 3 right now, and I'm pretty comfortable. I thought I would want more, but I actually think that any more would begin to stretch out my attention and funds, so I'll stick with Quinn, Boba, and Fafnir. Outside of them, I have 3 Cory cats (Monstro, Tweak, and Runt) and 3 goldfish (Xerxes, Apollo, and Caligula) which puts me at my fin limit. Besides, any more water and my floor will collapse.


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

i have 1


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

4 and that's my max. I know I would enjoy more and be able to take care of more, but realistically, you never know what the future holds. In addition, when I go on vacations I want my pet sitter to comfortably take care of the fishies, not be overwhelmed by 20 of them. If I do ever get more it will be several months to a year from now, pacing myself and not letting my emotional obsession take over!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I currently house 5, but I'll have a total of 7 in a week or so. That'll be my max.


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Only 1. I'm planning on adding 4 cories to the 10gal and that will be it. A college student only has so much time and money for fish.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have three  I got them all last Friday. Once I get used to them I may get more.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I only have 1 female but I'm getting at 1-2 males this weekend.

My plans? Split 10 gallon for the males. Then either get a 20 gallon for a sorority, or keep my female and some other bettas (gender undecided) in smaller tanks. (2-3 gallons.) 

Right now the "official" plan is 3 smaller tanks and the 10 gallon. Keep the 3 tanks in a bookshelf next to the 10 on a stand.

So in my current plans, I plan on maxing out at 6 bettas.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have one female crown tail and a male half moon king. My female is in a 2.5 gallon, and my male shares a 48 with Malina my cichlid and my friends baby pleco. My Sail fin pleco is in my friends huge aquarium until I can afford a nice 100+ aquarium.


I want another male, but I don't want to set up one of my 15 or 20 gallons right now. I think 3 or 4 betta would be my limit, unless I decide to start breeding, because I really try to give attention to my fish and make them tame (I can't believe how easy this is with bettas XD).


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 4 now. I exchanged my 10 gal tank that I got from Petsmart and walked out with two bettas. 

I couldn't resist the oldest female they had there. She was huge and her cup was really scummy but when I looked at her she came up to the top of her cup and started following my finger for food. I don't really know what color she would be, but she has a brown body with blue and red normal veil tail looking coloring and the most amazingly adorable face.

They had just gotten a shipment of new males in. My god they were beyond amazing. The guy I couldn't resist is a pineapple spade tail with orange caudal, anal, and ventral fins rimmed in black. His dorsal fin is also orange rimmed in black but has the first third in blue with one big orange dalmation-like spot on it. His gill cover is orange and black too.... If I had the room, and the tanks, I would have taken home two other boys. *sigh*

I draw the line with these. I am sticking with 4. Now I have to see if my friend with the camera will let me take another hundred or so pictures so I can get a handful of good ones of the new crew. 

Can't wait to get my two other photo albums up on here.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

um i went for 1 to 17 in like ten days then i got 7 females in one day and then a few here and there pretty much took maybe a month and thats over estimating im slightly obcessed


----------



## thepsychai (May 3, 2011)

I currently have one - a cellophane delta tail. I have had eight bettas total, mostly male VTs, since I shopped for fish mainly at Walmart as a kid.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

It's very time consuming to change 18 tanks


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

18 tanks? yeah i bet that takes forever!! :shock: i agree with whoever said that about wanting to take time go get to know and tame your fish- any animal for that matter! i love spending time with animals, just about the most relaxing thing you can do (i always head for my animals as soon as i get home from work- working at an elementary school pretty much necessitates animals!:lol and im in awe of some peoples self control when it comes to buying fish... if i had the money/room, i am completely positive that i would be well stocked with as many animals as i could right now! (by as many as i could, i mean could while being able to provide them with everything they need/might need, attention, medical, food etc etc.) anyway, its cool to know that im not the only one who is quickly spiraling in obsession! :-D


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

...4 OwO
Heeeheee -twitches-


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

17 males and a sorority tank of 15 females. A total of 16 betta tanks. I have a python hose so changing the majority of the tanks only takes about 1 hour to 1.5 hrs unless I have a tank with an issue like algae or something which takes a little longer. Plus we have very large cichlid tanks those take about 30-45 mins each to change due to how long they take to fill back up. Not too bad.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 8 betta males.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

1, 2.5 gallon  dont have the space for bigger tank. If I did i would get a 30 gallon since i can afford it.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I would have soo many fish right now. I just think, "Is it FAIR to this fish?" 

I've grown sooo attached to my female. She has SUCH a personality, unique specifically to her. And I love getting to know my fish. Heck, today I got (2) 2.5 gallons and put her into one (the lighted hoods and filtered ones) and she looked amazing. The plan was then I could put her in my room since she has the light. (My room is SUPER dark.) The convo went like this:

"Mom, I'm going to miss seeing her.."
"Me too. I've grown so attached! When you're not home I just sit next to her and watch her swim."
"You can't do that in my room.. I just like coming inside and seeing her right away and being able to look over and check on her."
"Well... SHE can stay on the table..."

LOL!! She wants my mollies gone and out of her sight, but my little betta girl has her heart. <3


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

@blazer i know your pain well... if i had the room i would have a whole lot more animals!

@iheartmybettas wow, thats a lot of cleaning o.o lol. right now it only takes me about half an hour to do a full clean on both my tanks, but then again their pretty small. i know my girls will take quite a bit more time than that more than that! lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My 5 gallon is a hex and it's a PAIN. Water changes are simple on it, though. Like 15 minutes to get the water out, wipe down the water line, and fill it with treated water.

My girl's tank takes about 20 minutes to completely clean. I don't even bother with water changes. It's 2.5 gallons I clean it completely every day to every other day. (Super duper clean!  ) Sometimes I'll just rinse everything off and refill which takes less than 10 minutes.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

laughing said:


> My 5 gallon is a hex and it's a PAIN. Water changes are simple on it, though. Like 15 minutes to get the water out, wipe down the water line, and fill it with treated water.
> 
> My girl's tank takes about 20 minutes to completely clean. I don't even bother with water changes. It's 2.5 gallons I clean it completely every day to every other day. (Super duper clean!  ) Sometimes I'll just rinse everything off and refill which takes less than 10 minutes.



yeah, its not as bad as it could be for people with little tanks like ours lol i have a 2.5 and a .5 (i think, it doesnt actually say how many gallons it is, but if i had to guess thats what i would say) i actually cant wait til i get my bigger tanks, because then at least i wont have as frequent of cleanings! really? 100% every day? i was told thats actually really bad for the fish... o.o i have to do 100% every other day for the .5 tank (cant wait to get her in my soon-to-be sorority!) but for my 2.5 i change about 70-75% of the water every week (usually 35% twice a week, so its less of a shock for him suddenly getting completely new water.) i was told very frequent water changes could over-stress your fish, and get rid of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> @iheartmybettas wow, thats a lot of cleaning o.o lol. right now it only takes me about half an hour to do a full clean on both my tanks, but then again their pretty small. i know my girls will take quite a bit more time than that more than that! lol


Lol! It's really not that bad. I do water changes every Saturday or Sunday. If I have an issue in a tank I will change it more during the week but all my tanks are cycled and all are 5 gallons or more. Every now and then my husband will help me but he does more of the tank equipment management (like messing with monster canister filters) while I do most of the tank maintenance (water changes, algae scrubbing, feeding). My 3 yr old daughter assist in holding the water changing hose for me and she feeds her fish tank sometimes. :-D The only tank I change twice a week is my work betta, Bullet, since he is in a 2 gallon filtered tank.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i have all 2.5 gallon tanks and change them all 100 % once a week i cup up the betta and everything gets a hot water rinse and the gravel gets rinsed a couple times and all the walls get wiped down with a paper towel it probably takes anywhere between an hour and 2 hours depening on if anyone needs an extra scrub down or i get distracted


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

If I don't my water gets really murky and gross. Plus, I'm soo worried about her getting sick because I've been seeing white spots all over her tank. Her old tank was 1.75 which was toooo small for any beneficial bacteria to emerge. For her new 2.5 gallon every 3 days will do 

Actually, her water needs to be changed. It's SUPER hard already, and the longer it sits with her substrate, the harder it gets. It just soars. And it makes the tank get those white marks and crap. She also gets extremely lathargic if I don't clean it. I don't change her filter media often, so the bacteria stays there. And most water changes I don't scrub everything down just rinse the rock and the inside of the tank The plants (live & fake) are generally left alone. 

I also get her used to her new water. Generally because the pH is different, the water temp is off by a couple degrees, and it's less hard. It'll take me 30 mins usually to transfer her in. And every time I change it (except for last b/c her plants are in there QTing) I put her into a .75 gallon bowl with some decor from her tank


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have two and plan to get many more  They are addictive!!! I want to "collect" them. Once I move and get settled in. I'm gonna buy more X-)


----------

